# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  le dcf c'est quoi ?

## sarom

depuis quelque temps j'ai un portable et je viens de telecharger une jolie sonnerie... je vais pas vous raconter ma vie ::mrgreen::  
bon en clair j'ai enregistr la sonnerie sur mon disque dur et je me retrouve avec un fichier sonnerie.dcf completement illisible sur le pc j'aimerai la convertir en un format de son normal pour pouvoir en faire ce que je veux aprs
si vous avez une reponse repondez moi svp
merci d'avance

----------


## Aitone

pas possible  ma connaissance et je pense qu'une recherche sur Google t'amnera  ce rsultat...

----------

